# 80 acres in Missouri



## suki_hale (Mar 10, 2009)

Thought that I would give it a shot and post the link to our ebay auction here. Please let me know if you have any questions.....we love our little place, but life has moved us in a new direction....we would love to see someone who is likeminded take her and make her into what we dreamed she could become.
The total is less than $1500/acre and there are utilities to the front of the property, live water, and a started cabin with most of the materials needed to complete it.
60 acres wooded, 20 acres pasture 
you can insert the link below or search Ebay for 80 acres missouri hunting/homestead

I wasn't going to post unitl I read the post about not giving up and I figured...why not?

Thanks for looking

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140306369168


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Your link isn't working.


----------



## suki_hale (Mar 10, 2009)

here is the link again....hope it works

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140306369168


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

did you end up selling the property?


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

and just out of curiousity how much did the cabin material cost you? that is gorgeous!


----------

